# An excellent overview of nutrition with Dr. Jim



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

I hate to listen to him talk, but I love this guy and fellas- he IS one of us. 

I thought this was very good overview of nutrition.

You may want to watch this with a pen and paper.






Respect,
Vette


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 3, 2013)

Dude talks sooooooooo slllloooooowwwwww, but nice general outlines


----------



## don draco (Apr 3, 2013)

Agreed. Very useful info.. thanks for the post, Vette.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 3, 2013)

Yup..great overview. It's gummy bear post workout time!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 3, 2013)

What you mean he is one of us?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks brother.  Killed time watching this wile my girl was talking to her school .. Ya he's a slow talker lol


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 4, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> What you mean he is one of us?




Not one of YOU... one of US...... he's a body builder that has been know to blast and cruise for quite a while now..... but NO, he's not like you. He's hetero, like US.

Geez..... you really have to spell it out for some people....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Not one of YOU... one of US...... he's a body builder that has been know to blast and cruise for quite a while now..... but NO, he's not like you. He's hetero, like US.
> 
> Geez..... you really have to spell it out for some people....
> 
> ...



Well he's like you not like me.  I'm a powerlifter! I'm not into that gay bb shit. Lol


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 4, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Well he's like you not like me.  I'm a powerlifter! I'm not into that gay bb shit. Lol




I mean he juices you hairy bellied neanderthal! Don't be hatin' on us pretty boys!!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Apr 4, 2013)

63 nice post! Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Iron167 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey, thank you for sharing this insightful clip!


----------

